# Friday at Marty's Steamup



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

just red x's


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

M_ore Pcitures_


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hitting the Refresh button got more of them to show, but I still see a LOT of red X's. 
David Meashey


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Who was the Engineer on this train ? *


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*First time out for new B&O E-8 B-unit on battery power. On MLS bridge *


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*
*


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

So what is going on? I posted pictures, they were there. Then they got red x's. Then some of the pictures came back and others turned to red x's. Now even yesterdays post turned to red x's. ???


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Train Wreck! 
Is JJ involved?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*No, JJ was now where near the train derailment/ crash, but he does live in the same state as this engineer!*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pictures, but one request, can we get names underneath the pics, all of us know some of the people's faces, like Jerry B. and Stan C, and J.J. but please names under pics so we know who the people are we don't know!!! Thanks Regal


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 24 Sep 2010 09:38 PM 
*No, JJ was now where near the train derailment/ crash, but he does live in the same state as this engineer!* 

Then JJ gets partial blame 
Looks like fun


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I know nothing.......AND I've been advised to remain silent by the legal department of MLS until the investigation is complete and all witnesses have been coerced.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*We did pull the engineer out of service for a drug and pee test!*


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Day 1 - PERFECT! Day 2, thunderstorms in the forecast


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the location of the derailment looks very familiar almost thought it was Rex. Anybody check switches?







Yep could be rule G is involved. Thanks for all the great pics. Yep would be nice to put some names with the pics. I know some but not all. 
Yep Stan your statement sounds about like the real RR doing. 

Later RJD


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish we could be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone is having a great time at Marty's soiree. That was quite a "train-wreck! Keep the photos coming for those of us who couldn't get there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like lots of fun. Would have liked to have been there.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like high speed could have come into play in that wreck. Anyone there known for being a fast runner? 

Tom Thornton


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally it's JJ but the rummer has it that we have a 2nd contender for having caused a major derailment and he will be penalized for blocking the main. Seems to me Stan comes to mind.







. Wow to top contenders. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well everyone but the engineer of the Santa Fe. 

Great pics 

Thanks for posting 

Randy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, it would be great for you to have been here but what you and Diana are doing there is much more important.

We do miss you though...


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday was a very fun and nice day. I took my Eggliner set to run.








At the Mill
















Approaching the big bridge.








Ron Senek's fabulous cab forward he made from a Aristo Mallett.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Rex, 

He did that again!!!!! 

Chris


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We want to thank all that made it to Marty's and made purchases. We had good sales and a great time. Mike & Renee


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted pictures, they were there. 
All there today. Maybe your ISP was havbing maintenance (often happens at weekends, and the file retrieval slowed down. The browser will time out and show you a red X if that happens.


----------

